# Paulk WorkBench - What Finish should i apply? Need Advice



## misterbig (Oct 22, 2013)

Good Day all,

I just completed my Paulk Workbench from 3/4" Cabinet Grade Birch plywood and was wondering what finish should i apply to protect it from elements, glue, etc. was thinking a couple coats of satin wipe on poly, and maybe some sort of paste wax periodically. I still have to drill the 20mm holes into it once i figure out the best method.

any input would be greatly appreciated.

M


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

10W40


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

My bench is finished with a turpentine / bee's wax / boiled linseed oil concoction. It is a relatively inexpensive 'finish' that is easy to apply and is easy to maintain.

The recipe: 16 oz Gum Turpentine 2 oz shaved/grated Bee's Wax (dissolve Bee's Wax completely in turpentine) 16 oz Boiled Linseed Oil.

Apply liberally, let sit for two hours, then wipe off excess Let 'cure' for a few days, then buff.


----------



## misterbig (Oct 22, 2013)

> 10W40
> 
> - Clint Searl


really? Do you wipe it on or brush it on?

Please advise.


----------

